# Feral pigeon, injured wing. Help pls.



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

We saw this guy on the road a couple days before we caught him (I think it's a he?), and he just ran away when my husband tried to catch him, but didn't fly. Then we saw it on our roof and my husband caught it pretty easily. He doesn't seem to hold his left wing quite the same as the other, but he won't let me examine it. Tries to peck/bite me. He's eating and drinking well, just does not fly. Does anyone know where I can take it, so that I don't have to spend too much, in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada? I haven't found any rescue shelters with pigeons in the area.

I don't have a good picture of the suspected injured wing. The pics are from when he was on the roof (sorry it uploaded upside down) and from his first night with us which he spent in the bottom of our bathroom vanity.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Look at the bird from the back. If one wing hangs down lower than the other by a substantial margin that wing has been injured. Wing injuries are tricky because the nerves that control the rotation and angle of attack of the feathers get damaged and do not repair themselves for months if ever. On the other hand with a bit of care and treatment they can and often do recover within two or three weeks. Tape the two wing tips together so the injured wing is splinted by the healthy wing. Keep the bird inside as it is now vunerable predators. Keep it in a copy paper box if need be.
By the way a question arises as to how it got up on a roof with an injured wing. It may be a survivor of a hawk attack, so take a look around the belly and breast for puncture marks. If you see any start giving antibiotic right away. You can use metronizadole sold at aquarium supply stores as fishdole. Crush up a tablet, mix with peanut butter and some cornstarch and roll into pellets. A 200 gram bird needs about 10 mg dose once a day. So look at the tablet size on the bottle and divide accordingly.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

The wing does droop quite visibly compared to the other, even with out looking from the back. As far as I have seen, there are no puncture marks. No missing feathers, either.

Thank you for your reply. I'll look up how to tape the wing right away.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, the wing is hanging to the floor. It is likely broken. It really should be wrapped in a figure 8 wrap to help it to heal, but often broken wings will never heal to where they are 100%. The wrapping would give it the best chance and also hold it up into position to help relieve the pain some. If it doesn't heal 100% then he isn't safe to release as he would not be able to evade predators very well.
With the figure 8 wrap, the wing is brought up into the right position and supported where it should be naturally.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a video of a hawks wing being wrapped.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...D94797ABD087D712BFD0D94797ABD087&&FORM=VRDGAR



http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=D712BFD0D94797ABD087D712BFD0D94797ABD087

You need to be sure not to wrap it too tightly around the bird. You don't want to hamper his crop or his breathing.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you. I've got some of the self adhesive bandage and will be wrapping the wing shortly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I hope you can figure it out. I had a good diagram but lost it when my computer failed. If I find it I will post it.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

It didn't want to move with the wing wrapped against it's body. I triple checked that it wasn't tight, or impeding the legs. I've just left it with only the wing wrapped - but not against the body. 

I was able to take a good look at both wings. the injured one is most definitely broken in at least two places, on the last part of the wing. It is bent where the good wing is not. There are no puncture wounds on the bird. I suspect it got clipped by a car.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful bird! Lucky to have found you.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

Here is a picture from just after I wrapped the wing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! You did a really good job. Hope it helps. I would leave it on for 2 weeks, then let him move it a bit so it doesn't freeze up. See how it looks and may be okay. But may need to wrap it again for another week. He will probably try to pick it apart so keep an eye on him.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

*Here's a little update.*

Marbles is starting to settle in at the house. It moves around on it's table and even made it's way around living area to check things out. Eating very well (almost 2 tbsp of feed) and drinking lots. Sleeps on the nest I made for it and hasn't bothered the wing wrap.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

I know it hasn't quite been a week since I wrapped the wing, but after saving him from my young son just now, and having him sit on my shoulder for a little while, he tried flying... and fell to the floor, since the wing is still wrapped. Should I let him stretch it out a bit and wrap it up again later?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would let it heal and not unwrap it until mended. Beautiful bird. Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would keep it wrapped for a couple of weeks. Then you can let him move it a bit, but not flying. Just open and close it a few times so it doesn't freeze in one position. Then wrap it again for another week, Then see how it is.Their bones do heal up fairly fast.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks for helping him. He is very beautiful.


----------



## a.kadir0330 (Jun 27, 2018)

*The last update.*

We unwrapped the wing a few days ago, and while it was still bent at the site of the break, he was actually able to fly around. We let him out in the yard a couple times a day, and then last night he flew off and hasn't come back. I hope he's doing alright and I'll keep my eyes open for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The wing more than likely will not give him 100% of what his flight should be, without which he will not be able to avoid predators.
Also he isn't a feral pigeon, but a domestic. So he needs to be with other domestic pigeons. Very unlikely that a domestic pigeon will survive outside free for long. They don't have the skills that a feral bird growing up in the wild would have.


----------

